# Small, brown ball shaped bugs in isopod/springtail enclosure? Pic included



## cremei (Jan 6, 2021)

I think they're a mite of some kind but not sure if it is harmful or not. They're small and they literally are little red/brown spheres that move around. They kinda freak me out lol


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

They appear to be Oribatid mites. They are soil dwellers, feeding predominantly on decaying organic matter, and shouldn't pose any threat. They are quite common in nature and you will often find them when looking for other mesofauna, such as springtails.


----------



## cremei (Jan 6, 2021)

Bunsincunsin said:


> They appear to be Oribatid mites. They are soil dwellers, feeding predominantly on decaying organic matter, and shouldn't pose any threat. They are quite common in nature and you will often find them when looking for other mesofauna, such as springtails.


Ok thanks!! I thought they looked kinda funny since I couldn't see their legs at all but was worried they'd be harmful.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Mites, as mentioned. These are rather problematic in springtail cultures, as they compete for resources, and can eventually cause a culture to crash.

They shouldn't be a problem with isopods


----------

